# Wildflower jam



## Silverstar7337 (Feb 10, 2012)

I saw a recipe for wildflower jam where I believe they used violets?? They were purple and it looked so lovely in the jar. Has anyone used wildflowers? Any tips for foraging?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

down home at The Hennery: recipe

Here is mine.
You can use any flower, really.
Bee balm, roses, dandelions and any other edible flower or herb.
yum!

And as far as foraging... just be prepared for your back to be killing you. That's a lot of bending over...


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Here is the recipe I use for Violet Jelly

*Violet Jelly*

1 quart violet blossoms (packed), you will want to look for blossoms that are opened
2Â½ cups boiling water

Cover and steep for 24 hours. You will want the color to be a darker blue, this will produce a very pretty color jelly. Strain the liquid through cheesecloth.

2 cups of violet infusion
Juice of 1 lemon (about Â¼ cup, well-strained, clear)
1 box powdered pectin
Â½ teaspoon butter
4 cups sugar

Combine violet infusion, lemon juice, pectin and butter and bring to a rolling boil. Add sugar. Return to a rolling boil and time for 1 minute. Remove from heat and ladle into clean jelly jars. Process in a boiling water bath for 10 minutes.

Yield: 4 half pints


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

How many square yards of violets do you harvest to net a packed quart of blossoms?


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

The Taste of Springtime - Making Jelly from Violets - Curly Birds


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

Here in the south we have Kudzu. It blooms end July into August and has blossoms that look like wisteria and smells wonderful. I make Kudzu Blossom Jelly. The only problem I've ran into is that blossoms do not have natural sugar like fruit, so using enough sugar and pectin and cooking time is the key to getting it to set. Good luck.....Janet


----------



## breestephens (Oct 29, 2008)

The South also has honeysuckle.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

I've made it with Queens Anne Lace.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

RedDirt Cowgirl said:


> How many square yards of violets do you harvest to net a packed quart of blossoms?


Hi Red Dirt Cowgirl 

I only have a small garden. I usually end up freezing the violets until I accumulate enough for the jelly.

What does AGOG mean?


----------

